# To the asylum to the Auction house  rp longterm.   18+Closed



## jax98 (Jul 4, 2021)

Looking for a some to rp with. i Have 2 story ideas   This is 18+

A. Character A is a submissive character that sends  themselves into long-term padded-rubber asylum to be turned into a submissive to be sold to Character B.

B. Character A  is kidnaped and forced into the padded- rubber asylum and brainwashed to be sold to character B

Im into various kinks and we can talk about what we wish use in the RP. This can be a romantic rp. Im planning  for a very long term rp. Several sentences per post for the rp.

character can be human or furry, this will be very kink heavy FYI
I use discord ZJMT7098#5028, in your first message please say rubber padded asylum rp. Then i will know where you came from.

Hugs and cuddles


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Can my character be a nutcase or an actual killer? I think Amanda would be funny for this, she is the most insane.


----------



## jax98 (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Can my character be a nutcase or an actual killer? I think Amanda would be funny for this, she is the most insane.


A nut case would work, and make sense to  be sold as a submissive/slave to wealthy people


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

jax98 said:


> A nut case would work, and make sense to  be sold as a submissive/slave to wealthy people



Um, Amanda is a psychic supervillainess. She is highly dangerous


.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

jax98 said:


> im not totally  sure how it would work if she had powers tho



My characters are insane, but I don't like slavery in my story.


----------



## jax98 (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Um, Amanda is a psychic supervillainess. She is highly dangerousView attachment 115397.


im not sure how magic would work in this rp


----------



## jax98 (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> My characters are insane, but I don't like slavery in my story.


would you want them to stay in the asylum permantly then ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

jax98 said:


> im not sure how magic would work in this rp



Telekinesis, it's not magic. Although she is a witch. What you do is you put an inhibitor collar on her, but you'd have to either knock her out or something. Stun grenades work too.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

jax98 said:


> would you want them to stay in the asylum permantly then ?



Oh no, that is why they're villains. I'm thinking of something like Arkham.


----------



## jax98 (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Oh no, that is why they're villains. I'm thinking of something like Arkham.


send me a discord message


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

jax98 said:


> send me a discord message



Okidoki.


----------



## jax98 (Jul 4, 2021)

This Rp is still open to others if they are interested!


----------

